# Pit Boss Lexington



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2020)

Just got this lil bad boy for Mother's day!
I'm so excited!!!
any helpful beginner tips?


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 28, 2020)

congratulations and thanks for the reminder.  Dang it. id of been in trouble


----------



## BossHog9952 (Apr 28, 2020)

Don't forget to do your burn in, it'll drive out the new car stink. and don't leave your pellets in the machine longer than a week. or your pellets get to swelling up and jam your auger. Words of wisdom


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 28, 2020)

Read the instruction?
Some are poorly written, but one can find some useful information.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 28, 2020)

welcome, 


BossHog9952 said:


> Don't forget to do your burn in, it'll drive out the new car stink. and don't leave your pellets in the machine longer than a week. or your pellets get to swelling up and jam your auger. Words of wisdom


never heard that before, I never remove m pellets unless I want a flavor change, outside un covered may be a different story, do run a high temp burn for a hour or 2


----------



## BossHog9952 (Apr 28, 2020)

Wood dust is Hygroscopic, It will draw moisture out of the air, swell up and jam your auger. The higher the Humidity, the faster the jam. Take a cup of pellet stove(heating) pellets and add 1 tblspoon of water and see what happens. It is Not fun trying to clean out an auger tube. Experience learned. Yeah if it's outside anywhere, It'll happen. except maybe if you're smoking in the Mojave


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Read the instruction?
> Some are poorly written, but one can find some useful information.


Well I did silly! and I will read them again but experience is far better than a couple of poorly written pages


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 28, 2020)

Sorry didn't mean to come off condescending or flip.

Neighbor got a pooper and only read instructions as far as the firing up.
He didn't read the part about using the shut down to burn out the pellets.

Another neighbor doesn't vacuum clean his unit.

Must be a guy thing to not read the instructions or clean up?


----------



## dubob (Apr 29, 2020)

I have never cleaned out my pellets and my CC sits outside all year long under an awning.  The average humidity in Utah is 30% or less.  Never had a problem with auger jams or disintegrating pellets.  I vacuum out the grill about ever 3rd cook.  The CC  PR hype about easy to clean because the burn pot can be emptied with out doing anything but pulling a lever and it empties into a cup is just that - hype.  The ash in the cup is less than 1% of that left in the grill outside the burn pot.  Vacuuming the ash on a regular basis is a reality of pellet cooking regardless of brand.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 29, 2020)

dubob said:


> I have never cleaned out my pellets and my CC sits outside all year long under an awning.  The average humidity in Utah is 30% or less.  Never had a problem with auger jams or disintegrating pellets.  I vacuum out the grill about ever 3rd cook.  The CC  PR hype about easy to clean because the burn pot can be emptied with out doing anything but pulling a lever and it empties into a cup is just that - hype.  The ash in the cup is less than 1% of that left in the grill outside the burn pot.  Vacuuming the ash on a regular basis is a reality of pellet cooking regardless of brand.


Check! make sure I always keep it clean!


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 29, 2020)

I've yet to have problems with pellets swelling or dust solidifying, but I keep my cookers on the covered porch with their own vented covers secured.


----------



## BossHog9952 (Apr 29, 2020)

Don't say I didn't mention it ...... Cause it did happen to me and a few others. To each is own.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 29, 2020)

Oh  Kay lets see if I can remember how to post a pic.....


----------



## dubob (Apr 30, 2020)

BossHog9952 said:


> Don't say I didn't mention it ...... Cause it did happen to me and a few others. To each is own.


Boss,

Didn't mean to come across as condescending or mean spirited.  And of course, if one lived in an area of the country that experiences high humidity on a daily basis, then your recommendation is spot on for them.  I was just trying to show the OP that low humidity areas (like Utah and a few other desert states) don't need to be concerned with the issue of emptying the pellets after every cook.  We're good and that was good advice.


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 30, 2020)

I don't think a week is going to do it. Maybe a month with an uncovered cooker.


----------



## BossHog9952 (Apr 30, 2020)

Not a Problem, I'm up in Washington, so The humidity is middle of the road. My demise stemmed from the drowning season ( Winter) and it never seems to stop raining for Oct-March. I left my Pellets in the hopper for about 30+ days. and when I tried to start it up to burn some protein, The Auger tube was plugged tight with blown up pellets. Now a sane person would think...."Ah Newbie mistake, he didn't read the instruction Book". The reason I sound bitter is I've had this Unit for 2 years and this was the third time I did this. At the age of 64, I can only blame it on Dementia...…( or just laziness) Go figure


----------



## dubob (Apr 30, 2020)

BossHog9952 said:


> At the age of 64, I can only blame it on Dementia...…( or just laziness) Go figure


So, a mere youngster then.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 1, 2020)

Ack, the Pacific North Wet.  I don't miss those damp dark winters.

Did some query around here (Minnesota) and the issues with swelled pellets was using a cover.
Most of my buddies do the same as me.  Roll out of garage, smoke, cool, and roll back into garage.



bluewolf said:


> Just got this lil bad boy for Mother's day!
> I'm so excited!!!
> any helpful beginner tips?


What are you planning for virgin cook/smoke?


----------



## forktender (May 2, 2020)

bluewolf said:


> Just got this lil bad boy for Mother's day!
> I'm so excited!!!
> any helpful beginner tips?


Holy cow this post freaked me out, I thought I missed Mother's Day once again. Yes I missed it many moons ago and haven't heard the end of it ever since. I quickly scrambled over to Google the date of M.D. in a panic.
Thanks for keeping me on my toe's and good luck with your new grill.

 Pellet grills are as easy as they come just stick with the basics and don't worry about fluctuating grill temperatures or you will be chasing your tail trying to adjust for it.
 A good temp to use for pulled pork or pretty much anything pork is 250*-275* then just cook things to prob/forktender.  You don't need a water pan but spritzing every hour or so with juice soda pop or just plain'ol H2o can be helpful. Wrapping, some people do it others don't you have to try it both ways to find out what your family like best. Some people like you use a drip pan as well, even if you don't use the drippings it sure keeps your grill a lot cleaner. 

Just have fun experimenting that's what it's all about for me, some people keep notes or a log on each smoke I'll admit that I'm not one of those people. I grew up in a Sicilian family and recipes were just a guideline not the Gospel, I learned to cook by taste, smell and touch. But the good thing about smoking meat is there is really no right or wrong way as long as your family enjoys your food, that's all that counts.

Go have some fun and post up in you hit any road blocks ask and people will help you work through it.

This is a great forum use it and enjoy.

Dan


----------



## BossHog9952 (May 2, 2020)

dubob said:


> So, a mere youngster then.


Yessir, But me and my walker are catchin up fast!......


----------



## bluewolf (May 2, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Ack, the Pacific North Wet.  I don't miss those damp dark winters.
> 
> Did some query around here (Minnesota) and the issues with swelled pellets was using a cover.
> Most of my buddies do the same as me.  Roll out of garage, smoke, cool, and roll back into garage.
> ...


Well... I wanted to do a big ol fat brisket, but..... the giver of the gift wanted pulled pork so doin a 4 lb picnic


----------



## Fueling Around (May 2, 2020)

Good cut and nice size for a start.


----------



## Dr. Dobbins (May 9, 2020)

Cover cover cover! Right side is a bit hotter than the left side. Do not let any rain hit that smoker or water get in it. Otherwise pellet jams will occur. If you have high humidity remove the pellets or run the hopper down weekly. Vacuum out the fire pot every other cook.


----------

